# Not about dogs, but proud of my BIG boy!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a beautiful sunny day for my older son, Robbie's, graduation from UMass today. I am so proud of my boy!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Congratulations!! With five little ones I can't wait for them to be graduating too !!!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Great family photos Karen. Congratulations on raising a fine young man, you should be proud.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Robbie!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations! What a happy day, reflected in your faces.
Great pictures. Your son is handsome.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

What an exciting and memorable day. Know that you are so very proud of that handsome young man! Actually that is one fine looking family...

Good luck to your Robbie and happy mothers day to you.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonderful reason to celebrate...what a nice looking family. ENJOY!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What a terrific Mother's Day gift!! Congratulations! He looks happy and excited. 

What is his degree in? I am always curious as to what the latest trends are.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

Pam, he is an arborist, and has wanted to work with trees since he was a HS freshman. We are lucky to have UMass so close, because there are only a small handful of arboriculture programs in the country. UMass was actually the first. He had 3 job offers before he left school, all from companies he has worked for over summer or winter breaks. He starts his full time job Monday, but he's already doing a side job today! (with the promise to be home in time for Mother's Day dinner out this evening!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW!

That is terrific. And... your trees will always be pruned.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> WOW!
> 
> That is terrific. And... your trees will always be pruned.


Yeah, about that... It's a case of "the shoemaker's children". I've been trying to get him to thin out my Rose of Sharon for 3 years now. It is SO full, that when the blooms get rained on, it starts to droop, and I'm afraid the branches will break. MAYBE this year!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Karen, congratulations--your son is just as cute as Kodi! You have a lovely family and there must be a very good reason for that.


Shirley H. (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Karen. You all look proud as peacocks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Congrats Karen. You all look proud as peacocks.


Proud, and RELIEVED... that we are down to just one tuition payment!!!ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations Karen.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's exiting! You guys looks so proud. That's terrific he already has a job lined up and didn't skip a beat!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations !!! What a exciting moment for you as parents.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Pam, he is an arborist, and has wanted to work with trees since he was a HS freshman. We are lucky to have UMass so close, because there are only a small handful of arboriculture programs in the country. UMass was actually the first. He had 3 job offers before he left school, all from companies he has worked for over summer or winter breaks. He starts his full time job Monday, but he's already doing a side job today! (with the promise to be home in time for Mother's Day dinner out this evening!)


 I hope he made it home for dinner! Congratulations and that is really exciting he has a job all lined up. Good job Mom!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Yes, Suzi, he did make it home for dinner. It was great getting to go out with all my guys together!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

How thrilled and proud you must be, congrats! He's a doll too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a proud and happy occasion for all of you! It is wonderful that he has a job waiting for him! Love that family photo..he's adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, So happy for you the look on your faces says it all. It is really a wonderful thing when your child gets to be in a field they love, it makes so much difference in their lives. Congrats!!! I know how you feel about one down, we still have one in school my stepson he is taking a long time but finally he is taking what "he" was interested in not what his dad and mom thought. It is so great when parents incourage their childrens interests and help them take it from one point to a major part of their life. Loving what you do for a living is so much better then just earning a living.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like you had great weather for a great day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

Robbie, you are so right that it is SO important to do something you love. We've told both boys that. You can make a lot of money, but end up spending so much of your life doing something you don't enjoy to get it, and for what? Fortunately, Robbie has been very focused, and has known all along what he wanted to do. T is a little tougher, because he still isn't clear on what his life path will be. But we just keep telling him he has time to figure that out.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great job raising such a fine young man! You have every right to be proud.


----------

